# ML 1-3-07



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

hahahaha. stuffing the bow?? The waves were moving to the north with the south wind. I had a great ride home. I am glad you got the trout down there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!! That was funny that u got soaking wet! That happend to me 2 weeks ago at southern goon'. I'm glad u caught a nice trout at southern goon. Use jerkbait in weedy grass flats(more quieter and weedless). I'm probably going to southern goon this weekend for bigger more reds in tiger shoals and cumcumber islands. Happy late birthday Tom! Glad u guys have fun!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's why chickens&%$'s like me stay north fo George's Bar. Great story and nice fish.
I'll go when it's flat.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

I picked up a trout and a red. RJ called my red bait if that gives you an idea of the size :

Great pics. Mine came out hazy. Just a warning though Tom...I have the market cornered on funny facial expressions in fishing pics...don't try to move in ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great report guys, I miss teh ghoon


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Good day on the water guys even if the fish were a little slow. I see your working hard on the learning curve Tom. Here a little tip for those choppy runs, slow your Noe down to a slow plane, about 15 to 16mph on my GPS this will allow you bow to ride over the wave rather than bust thru them and keep you dryer it also gives better fuel milage than wide open throttle. You won't get there quite as quick but you'll probably be happier when you arrive. Motor trim and weight balance will dictate your best speed and a higher bow angle will run dryer.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

;D ;D ;D







> After that Tojo took us to one of his unnamed spots by running a 5 foot wide canal for about a 1/4 of a mile. Things were tight and when I turned the last corner Tojo's boat was stopped right in front of me.   Rather than hit Tojo I decided to use the mangroves as a high speed braking device   Luckily there was no damage to me, my boat or the mangroves. Beavis avoided the whole situation buy turning the other direction just in time. Anyways there were no fish biting in this spot either.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Good day on the water guys even if the fish were a little slow. I see your working hard on the learning curve Tom. Here a little tip for those choppy runs, slow your Noe down to a slow plane, about 15 to 16mph on my GPS this will allow you bow to ride over the wave rather than bust thru them and keep you dryer it also gives better fuel milage than wide open throttle. You won't get there quite as quick but you'll probably be happier when you arrive. Motor trim and weight balance will dictate your best speed and a higher bow angle will run dryer.


I get everything you are saying. I just didn't feel like slowing down or doing a wheelie back to the ramp. [smiley=frustrated.gif]

I like that phrase. _The learning curve_... Wait until my next post. I have been doing a lot of learning lately. ;D


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Sweet..outing.. and I gotta say those are sweet boats your guys are sporting...


----------

